# Lost Paddle On Browns-Widow Maker on Sunday



## veeee (Mar 20, 2007)

I dump trucked on that rock right in the middle of the main slot below widow maker on Sunday... and sadly lost my "lucky guide stick" in the mayhem... 

It has a black shaft and a sunburst-tie die looking design on the paddle blade...

My name "Chris Hoover" is on it, along with an old phone # that will not work now... 

I will gladly get someone their favorite 12 pack if they return it to me in one piece...

Peace,

Chris

720-343-6006


----------

